# Fire and Food.  Chicago style pizza in the mud oven.



## fishingpol (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, second good firing this evening. First two pizzas were embarrassing, plain cheese flops(tasty though). The dough did not rise during cooking. They were more like flat bread pizzas. I may have let it rise too long in the bowl, but I am not sure.

Last pizza was a Chicago deep dish. New dough recipe, new sauce recipe and used part skim mozz cheese(thanks Bfunk). Grated Parmesan over the whole shebang. The pizza rocked it. I raked the coals out and cooked it about 20 minutes with the wooden door in place. The sausage, mushroom and garlic smell seeped out the tiny gap around the door. Probably the best homemade pizza I have made yet.

First, firing pics





Raging secondaries, surprised the camera didn't melt.




Hot out of the oven.




The recipe has 1/3 cup of olive oil in the dough and pan was oiled. The crust was slightly browned, slightly crunchy and that Chicago style crust was almost like a biscuit crust. I was as full as a tick and have leftovers for tomorrow.

Maybe sausage calzone and a barbecue chicken for next weekend. A major thunderstorm rolled through while stoking the oven this evening. It was very enjoyable though when the temperature dropped 15 degrees in an hour after the front passed.

One more teaser...


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats what I'm talkin' bout!
Looks super tasty. I will have a WFO someday.

I currently have a batch of dough rising on the counter. Relatives will be here Monday and we will do pizza and wings.

Congrats on the pie!
Keep them pictures coming.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks man.  It is getting fun now with different toppings.  The cheese made a difference too.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you consulted the famous guys writings on pizza therapy? All the secrets are given away.....
http://www.varasanos.com/PizzaRecipe.htm

My wife and daughter were just in Italy for a week and confirmed that our secret local place is as good - or even better! Then again, the use a wood fired oven and she is from italy and he from france! Here is a pic of their pie. 

When you get that quick burnt crust look and the crust tastes like the finest chewy italian bread....you are there! Oh, you gotta use the best cheese too.....

Two pies here - the nice thicker crust one is the top of the line, IMHO.
The greasier looking one is a Frank Pepe pizza - also considered some of the best. 
Keep at it - until you perfect it......


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice looking pies, I started to peruse that site.  There is a lot there to absorb. 

There is a coal-fired pizza place somewhere here in Ma. I imagine they cook at high temps.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Angelas is the boston-area one....
http://angelascfp.com/

Never tried it. The real fame is in New Haven, CT. Probably worth the trip for you one day!
Look them up - Sallies, Pepes and Modern (and a few others)....

Of, if you are even traveling through Hartford or at the Moheghan Sun casino, Frank Pepe has coal fired places there.......but, as I said, not quite as good (IMHO) as some....

It's a real art! ALL the ingredients and processes much come together. Some of the pics like the one I stole below show what I am talking about in the crust - notice the way it has risen and the types of "nooks and crannies". As you can tell, I'm a bit crazy about this stuff...but so are a lot of other people!

Get those bubbles in the crust, some burnt spots....and you are on your way!


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoa...   There is a delicate balance between the crust, not too much sauce and just a smattering of cheese.  I am not worthy!

Beautiful pie.


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2012)

Dang, there's some nice looking food in this thread.  I can almost smell it.  I wish I had some sort of 3-D printer oven so I could download the pizza file, print it, heat it up and eat it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 23, 2012)

Jon, looking good.... 

Now this is yet another thing I have to add to the list of "Needs" (actually a Want, but Need makes it happen faster. Normally )

Looks awesome and delicious


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, a pizza margherita is a thing of beauty.
So simple, yet so good. Simple dough, light sauce, mozz and basil.
I know the real neapolitan pizza is made with italian "00" flour. This flour is only good in a wfo with high temps.
Someday, someday

ok i will share one.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

Some people actually fly to NYC just to do pizza tours! Really!

For me, it holds a lot more pull than a art museum!


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Whoa... There is a delicate balance between the crust, not too much sauce and just a smattering of cheese. I am not worthy!
> 
> Beautiful pie.


 
Grasshopper, the realization is the first step. You are on the path.


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2012)

webbie said:


> Some people actually fly to NYC just to do pizza tours! Really!...


 
Oh hell, there are groups people of every imaginable persuasion who fly all over the world to indulge in whatever it is that trips their triggers.  Pizza?...I pick up the phone.  No TSA screening involved.


----------



## webbie (Jun 24, 2012)

fossil said:


> Oh hell, there are groups people of every imaginable persuasion who fly all over the world to indulge in whatever it is that trips their triggers. Pizza?...I pick up the phone. No TSA screening involved.


 
Next time you do so, cut a piece and take a section photo of it like above......
​​I'd drive about 90 minutes - maybe 2 hours if other stuff was going on - for the finest......​​Next time you make it to the big city (Portland), try this one!​http://www.apizzascholls.com/​​


----------



## webbie (Jun 24, 2012)

for those near Philly, Taconellis is the place to check out!

New Englanders have quite a choice, but if you don't want to go to New Haven, try Al Forno in Providence - they have a LOT more than pizza, but their pizza makes most "top" lists - it's called "Grilled Pizza"....pic below


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 24, 2012)

You're truly doing god's work. Some god somewhere


----------



## ironpony (Jun 24, 2012)

foundations went in for the outdoor kitchen and pizza oven this weekend
hopefully by fall wood fired pizza


----------



## webbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> You're truly doing god's work. Some god somewhere


Vulcan, I think.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey,  I am in Chicago, anyone have any suggestions? I'd rather have Fishingpol's!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 25, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 25, 2012)

Man you guys are making me want pizza. Sooner or later, probably later, I am going to put a wood fired oven in the basement. I want to be able to cook our own bread and pizza, etc. I am going to wait until the day when I can afford the complete basement remodel. That will be many years from now though.  Oh well, in good time.


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey,  I am in Chicago, anyone have any suggestions? I'd rather have Fishingpol's!



Don't know enough about Chicago pizza to compare, but we have been to Lou Malnati's. It was good, but like I said, I don't have any standard.

This is my attempt. It was pretty darn good.


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey, I am in Chicago, anyone have any suggestions?


 
Yes - get out of Chicago.  Your welcome.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 25, 2012)

People in Chicago think they invented EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 25, 2012)

They sure have panhandling  figured out!


----------



## lukem (Jun 25, 2012)

A lot of non-traditional pizza ideas here ( http://girllovespizza.com/ ) if you are interested.  I know the author.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 25, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Don't know enough about Chicago pizza to compare, but we have been to Lou Malnati's. It was good, but like I said, I don't have any standard.
> 
> This is my attempt. It was pretty darn good.


 
Fantastic.  Note to self.  More sausage...


----------



## raybonz (Jun 25, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Well, second good firing this evening. First two pizzas were embarrassing, plain cheese flops(tasty though). The dough did not rise during cooking. They were more like flat bread pizzas. I may have let it rise too long in the bowl, but I am not sure.
> 
> Last pizza was a Chicago deep dish. New dough recipe, new sauce recipe and used part skim mozz cheese(thanks Bfunk). Grated Parmesan over the whole shebang. The pizza rocked it. I raked the coals out and cooked it about 20 minutes with the wooden door in place. The sausage, mushroom and garlic smell seeped out the tiny gap around the door. Probably the best homemade pizza I have made yet.
> 
> ...


Jon that looks fantastic! Great job and cool oven!!

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> A lot of non-traditional pizza ideas here ( http://girllovespizza.com/ ) if you are interested. I know the author.


 
Very unusual recipes there Lukem.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Ray.  Not too much going on here this time of year.  I figure we all like fire and food, so why not?  

Maybe I'll start POTW (Pizza of the week) for the summer.


----------



## raybonz (Jun 25, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Thanks Ray. Not too much going on here this time of year. I figure we all like fire and food, so why not?
> 
> Maybe I'll start POTW (Pizza of the week) for the summer.


I don't recall seeing pics of this oven.. Did you post them here?

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I don't recall seeing pics of this oven.. Did you post them here?
> 
> Ray


 
Back a few pages in the DIY. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-pizza-mud-oven-build-a-few-pics.86971/


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 25, 2012)

We just had some real Chicago deep dish here and the best part of meal was the Newcastle!


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> We just had some real Chicago deep dish here and the best part of meal was the Newcastle!


 
What, you don't like a loaf of bread with your sauce?


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> What, you don't like a loaf of bread with your sauce?




I do prefer a thinner crust, the quality of the pizza was poor. You'd think a place named Pizano's would be good.


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I do prefer a thinner crust, the quality of the pizza was poor. You'd think a place named Pizano's would be good.


 
You might think, but Javier was probably cooking it.  Ya gotta find the places that Mama and Papa still fight in Italian.  Then you know your gonna get a good pie.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a bad experience with a Mexican run pizza place in Hoboken, NJ of all places.

On the other hand- Hoboken was a really cool little city.


----------

